# nicest RCI TS close to Universal?



## elaine (Oct 24, 2008)

what is the nicest RCI TS that is nearer to Universal?  Must have very good pool and kids activities. We are familiar with all the WDW area ones--but none of the ones up the road. thanks, Elaine


----------



## Stu (Oct 24, 2008)

Check out Cypress Pointe @ Lake Buena Vista. (RCI #2750)
See its Association website at www.cypresspointe.net

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz,
Owner, Director & Treasurer


----------



## bnoble (Oct 24, 2008)

I'd look to Vistana Villages (though mostly in II), and either of the HGVCs.


----------



## tlsbooks (Oct 24, 2008)

We just got back from a week at HGVC International.  Beautiful property and an easy drive to Universal and Disney.  Nice pool and lots of activities for kids and adults....I won the Texas Hold 'em Tournament.


----------



## sfwilshire (Oct 25, 2008)

We stayed at Westgate Lakes last week for a Universal visit. Only an average resort, but hard to beat for convenience. 10 minutes to the park except in rush hour. Maybe 15 then.

Sheila


----------



## cindi (Oct 25, 2008)

sfwilshire said:


> We stayed at Westgate Lakes last week for a Universal visit. Only an average resort, but hard to beat for convenience. 10 minutes to the park except in rush hour. Maybe 15 then.
> 
> Sheila



Westgate Lakes is the most convenient of all the resorts to Universal, but it is an II resort, not RCI.


----------



## sfwilshire (Oct 26, 2008)

cindi said:


> Westgate Lakes is the most convenient of all the resorts to Universal, but it is an II resort, not RCI.



Sorry. You're absolutely right. I have both II and RCI, so I get confused.

Sheila


----------



## kjsgrammy (Oct 26, 2008)

We're at HGVC at SeaWorld right now.  Very nice resort - grandkids are loving the pool area.  Was at Universal today and very easy to get to/back to resort.  Would recommend - though I believe there is a 1 in 4 rule for this resort.

If anyone has any questions about the resort, I'll try and get back to you as soon as possible - though may not log on to computer each day.


----------



## Dublin 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Another vote for Cypress Pointe.
 This is our third RCI exchange into Cypress Pointe and, given availability, will never stay anywhere else. In 20 years of TS, this is the most progressive resort in which we have ever stayed . It is beautifully maintained and the management constantly seem to be working to improve and update the facilities. The position is perfect on LBV.


----------



## cclendinen (Oct 27, 2008)

*Three resorts very close.*

There are 3 resorts that are very close to Universal.
Orlando's Sunshine Resort 
Orlando's Sunshine Resort II
Orlando International Resort Club

All three are off of Internation Drive on Del Verde Way and all three are RCI silver crown.  I have stayed in the Sunshine Resort and Sunshine Resort II.  I like the Sunshine Resort better than the Sunshine Resort II because they have more space in the living room areas.

These are about a 5 minute drive to Universal.


----------



## shoney (Nov 2, 2008)

We stayed at HGVC at SeaWorld and it was the best property we have stayed in so far in Orlando.  (Our list included Silver Lake, summer bay, and Orange Lake)
The unit was very nice, clean and modern.  The pool was nice and we loved having the bar/restaurant right by the pool.


----------

